# Crackle,crackle,crackle!!



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

One of my babies, the little gey one crackles all the time (that static noise when they are hungry) He can just be fed with a lovely full crop and he still crackles. If he catches a glimpse of me,he crackles, if i take hime out and talk to him, he crackles. Hes like a piece of velcro wants to be with you all the time. Everytime i walk past the cage he runs to the corner crackling. He is definately not hungry, how can i stop that? When he is on my finger crackling the only way he stops is when i whistle and his crest goes up and he listens and then back to crackling lol


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I'm thinking he's "crackling" every time he sees you because he knows your the source of food. He may not be hungry but he knows you're the one who gives him that nummy baby food and recognizes you. I'm not a bird breeder or anything like that but I do know hand feeding is a way to make the babies know that humans provide food.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its like a baby blanket type thing, a sense of security. He knows that when he makes that noise, you come to him. So he associates that noise with you. Some babies grow out of it early and some don't. I had one that did it at five months old. A good idea would be to give him attention when he doesn't make that noise and reward him for being quiet, although that is pretty hard to do while handfeeding.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

My female lost that sound when she was like 6 months old...before that (I got her when she was 4 months old) she constantly gave me that voice when she was hungry, or just wanted attention
He is bonded to you that's for sure


----------



## noname (Feb 12, 2011)

My georgie does that but only if he seesa female or a perceived female (e.g. tissue - go figure).


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, Hes quite a character thats for sure. His 3 lutino sisters are so laid back  
He was the first one to run around with the millet spray in mouth, hes always the first one at the door to step out, if my hubby is home he flys onto his ball cap and there he wants to stay. He is certainly a shining star, crackle or not !! I just dont quite understand why he keeps crackling even when we are showing him attention, hope he grows out of it sooner than later !!


----------

